# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Help With a Sick / Hurt Leopard Frog

## Mr Leopard

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone here could identify what's wrong with my Norther leopard frog.

It has recently developed what looks like a swollen lip / nose. Its nose is swollen and a bit discolored. The bottom part of its upper-lip (or is that its tongue permanently sticking out a bit?) is also swollen and a bit red. It has also become very clumsy when it comes to catching crickets (although that could be because my supplier's new crickets are more "jumpy"). Other than that, it generally seems to be in good health it eats well (it looks like it eventually does catch the crickets and it has no problems with the other [slower] food. Its feces also look normal and are produced in approximately the same quantity as before.

One other possible change is that, while it usually simply jumps or walks away when I "shoo" it away while cleaning its terrarium, the last time it drew backwards instead of turning away and seemed to inflate itself a little bit. It seems very much like typical intimidation behavior and I'd never seen it do that before.

I tried uploading a picture, but I keep getting a message saying that my ".jpg" and ".png" files aren't valid image files.

----------


## Mr Leopard

Does anyone have any idea why the system doesn't allow me to upload the pictures?

----------


## Xavier

Frog forum was hacked. Use Photobucket.com or something else like it to upload photos

----------


## Mr Leopard

Thanks. I'll sign up to something like that.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Heather

Are you using calcium with vitamin D3 supplement? Any multivitamin? 

Have you noticed any twitching motions?

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, LilyPad

----------


## Mr Leopard

My calcium supplement is just calcium. I haven't noticed any twitching. She seems pretty healthy except for her nose/lip. She's just as alert and active/inactive as ever. She was a bit skinny when I took the picture with the problem but I've increased her food over the past couple of days and she's on track to gain her weight completely back soon.

I've uploaded the pictures to Photobucket, so here they are:


http://s736.photobucket.com/user/sim...g.html?filters[user]=143656433&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0



http://s736.photobucket.com/user/sim...g.html?filters[user]=143656433&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

Does anyone have a good care guide to recommend for true frogs?

----------


## Mr Leopard

I'm more and more convinced it hurt its nose on the lid of its transport terrarium, but I'm not sure (and I don't know what treatment can help).

----------


## Mr Leopard

This link to the pictures should work better: http://s736.photobucket.com/user/simdesign1/library/

----------


## Amy

Did you notice any wounds/rubs on the nose before it got to that point?  Here is a good care article for you - http://www.frogforum.net/content.php...ocephala-(1886)

----------


## Mr Leopard

Thanks for the link.

I didn't notice any wounds/rubs on the nose before it got to that point. I noticed this shortly after a time when she got scared and jump all around her transport terrarium like crazy and hit her head on the lid several times. It's a standard plastic terrarium with a plastic grid on top. I've since added a piece of fabric (with air holes for additional air exchange) that I'll stretch under the top the next time I need it.

I'm wondering if it could be a wound that got infected, or a broken nose. Judging by human standards, it's been this way (with no noticeable change) too long for it to be regular hit-yourself-on-something swelling.

----------


## Sherry

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but if your calcium does not have vitamin D3 she will not be able to absorb the calcium properly unless you are using UVB lighting.

----------


## Mr Leopard

I'll investigate that. Thanks.

Is there any kind of go-to medication for swelling resulting from a hit that I could try. I'd like to know the same thing for bacterial infection related swelling.

----------


## Heather

"Someone correct me if I am wrong, but if your calcium does not have vitamin D3 she will not be able to absorb the calcium properly unless you are using UVB lighting."

Yes, this is correct.

----------


## Heather

It looks like trauma to the nose. You can try some original neosporin (without pain reliever) with a Qtip. Be careful not to get it into his nostrils.

----------


## Mr Leopard

I'll try that....although the idea of using human medication on an amphibian scares the H out of me.

Any tips on how to handle it to avoid getting some in its nostrils?

----------


## Heather

I use Qtips

----------

